# Velocity A23 rim and max tire width



## shackleton (Jan 15, 2011)

What's the widest cross tire I can run.Currently running 32's.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

shackleton said:


> What's the widest cross tire I can run.Currently running 32's.


50mm at least.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd wager that your frame/fork will determine max tire width before those rims do. I have no problems running 40mm and wider tires on 23mm rims.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

probably 2.1-2.35 29er tires.


----------



## shackleton (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks guys.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

How are the A23 rims in terms of the ride they give and durabilty? I am asking because I am thinking of building a up wheelset for myself.


----------



## dakota (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a set on my training bike laced to 32 hole 105 hubs and have put about 2000 miles on them with low end 28mm (Conti Ultra 3000) wire bead tires. Much smoother and softer ride than the 25mm Conti GP3000s on my Cervelo Prodigy with Cane Creek wheels. Unfortuately, I am limited to 25mm on the Cervelo due to fork and frame dimensions. I am definitely sold on the concept and will certainly use the A23 or HED Belgiums to build my own wheels in the future.


----------

